# Brake levers for kids bike



## Electric_Andy (22 May 2017)

Sorry if this has been done before. My son is 4 and his bike fits him very well. Only thing is the brake levers are a big reach for him. He currently has this






And the brakes are just plastic small ones. Could anyone recommend the Tektro kids ones, or are they more for bigger kids? 

I've heard of special plastic ones that seem to be radial, but they only work on cantelevers I think?

I've tried to adjust them so they engage a lot closer to the bar but there's so much slack in the system that it's hard to get it right.

thanks


----------

